# Age of Zombies not running on CM4DX



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

This has been happening since the beta release, I've been hoping for a fixed in a nightly but no luck.

Has anyone found a work to get this running? It would be great


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

It'd be great if there's a fix soon, since I originally bought it in the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

It doesn't work for me either, I just got it as the App of the Day through Amazon App Store. It just goes to a black screen or causes the phone to reboot.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I got a black screen/forced close, as well. Not stressing it currently, as I still have Zenonia 3, Samurai 2, X Men, Robotek and Modern Combat 2 that I need to finish.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

It works for me. It took 5 minutes or so on the black screen, but started up and played smooth.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

no dice for me either. what nightly are you on bmcgov?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

It worked for me, but it took forever to load. I got the black screen that others mentioned and just set my phone down to go out and have a smoke. Five minutes or so later, it was loaded. I'm on nightly #23 currently.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

koobaru said:


> no dice for me either. what nightly are you on bmcgov?


I was on #17. Today went to the newest. It has since stopped loading anymore. Waiting on black screen. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

I updated to nightly 24 last night. Still a no go.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

This is why i recently left CM4DX. too unstable, things not working. battery lasts 6 hours. All i have to say is it can work for one nightly, but maybe not the next, as proven above, and so you might as well wait for an actually usably stable release of CM before you expect it to play an action game, let alone a puzzle game


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> This is why i recently left CM4DX. too unstable, things not working. battery lasts 6 hours. All i have to say is it can work for one nightly, but maybe not the next, as proven above, and so you might as well wait for an actually usably stable release of CM before you expect it to play an action game, let alone a puzzle game


It always intrigues me how experiences can differ so drastically when it comes to running custom ROMs on Android phones. CM4DX is actually very stable (at least in my experience). I've had zero random reboots or FCs, and even this game works. It does take a considerable amount of time to start the game for some reason, but it does start. Angry Birds and other games have no issues whatsoever, so I'm not sure what's causing the hangup with this game. In regards to battery life, I don't think I could kill my batter in 6 hours if I tried lol. After 6 hours and 17 minutes, I'm still sitting at 84% battery life. Of course, I'm not on my phone constantly either (average around 1 hour to 2 hours of display time daily).

With the nightlies, things are going to change and occasionally break. It's just the nature of an experimental build. It won't be "officially" stable until it hits RC1 status, which won't happen until fixes do not have to be applied for the camcorder, camera, torch, etc. One of the most cool things about CM7 to me is the fact that you can ride the nightly train and literally experience the ROM develop. It's always a work in progress, but it's very usable in its current state. Actually, I can't think of anything that is broken without a fix available for it besides HDMI.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

It works on liberty, takes close to a minute to start though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

